# Some emersed Cryptocoryne pictures



## andrew__ (Jan 22, 2014)

Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green 01" by andrew.schram, on Flickr









Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green 01" inflorescence by andrew.schram, on Flickr









Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia by andrew.schram, on Flickr









Cryptocoryne x willisii by andrew.schram, on Flickr

Just starting another C. wendtii emersed after way too long without any emersed Crypts, going to be a long time before I see any flowers though.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice Plants. How long does it take to grow them like that? I've picked up a number of crypts over the last few years at the local auctions and I really doubt the names that were on the bags. I've been considering switching a tank over to grow them emersed so that I can properly ID them.

Lee


----------



## andrew__ (Jan 22, 2014)

It varied a lot by species, the wendtii plants were all relatively quick, most others were slow. C. pontederiifolia rarely had more than two leaves, new ones would grow exactly as fast as the old ones died, that picture basically shows how it always looked. One starting to grow, one fresh, one starting to go, and one basically gone. All were slow and flowering even more so. I found them to be seasonal, even grown under lights with consistent water conditions.

Emersed growth and flowering is really the best way to ID crypts. I once bought a C. undulata which looked exactly like an every picture of undulata online. The emersed growth even looked right. The flower was, however, unmistakably wendtii.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I tried Pontederiifolia several times submerged. I didn't have any luck. The leaves would grow slowly but they would die off just a little bit faster. Over the course of a year the plant would just get smaller till it disappeared. I bought them at an auction and they looked just like your picture so I think they were emersed.

Do you grow them submerged as well? I'm curious what the willisi looks like.

Lee


----------



## andrew__ (Jan 22, 2014)

Due to the fish I had I basically had to get rid of all my plants, now hoping to get more established again once certain trouble algae are dealt with but don't have any established Crypts submerged at the moment and didn't take any pictures before unfortunately.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good so far bud... markham represent


----------

